# Ceilings



## CobraCDN (Jan 8, 2008)

Heres a couple pics


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the look of a coffered ceiling. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

NICE workmanship!

I don't think I like the chicken tracks on the lid, though...

That's a seriously cut up house... probably expensive to build!

Lots of opportunity for craftsmen to show their skills!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the natual rails w/painted spindles.


----------

